
What do you think of these names for a monitoring platform? - idjango
I&#x27;m launching a startup in the fintech landscape. My startup intend to be active in africa where fundraising and revenue generation can be tricky. I&#x27;m currently setting up a monitoring service based on grafana+graphite+prometheus&#x2F;telegraf that i&#x27;ll also provide as a service to other startups (either local or international).<p>I was looking for a name for this service. So what do you think of :
- perfmonkey 
- hackstream
- streamstow<p>PS: your ideas are welcomed too and by the way I&#x27;m looking for a co-founder that want to change banking and financial transaction in Africa :)
======
jppope
Stream Stow is the best of the group you have there.

Leave the monkeys and hackers out of a serious startup :)

~~~
idjango
Thank you. I'll keep that one. Still looking for something better ;)

